# Timber Company came in and cut



## Canuck5 (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, as things go, during deer season, the Timber company came in and cut a small 57 acre piece of property we have.

Sad, that they came in and messed our hunting up a little, but I think it is going to be a game changer, for next year.  The area is really opened up now, plus we have 2 food plots, that we didn't have before.  They'll take some work, but we'll get on that after the first of next year.  Food plots were definitely lacking here!


----------



## 280bst (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks like they did y'all a Giant favor for free it would cost a fortune to have that done I see a great food plot Good Luck. Oh bet that place is slap covered up with tracks now they love fresh turned up dirt again Good Luck


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 1, 2014)

They did 180 acres of our during last season. Clearcut.
We plowed up the loading areas last summer and planted really nice food plots. Then in september they sprayed the clearcut to kill weeds and gums. They killed the foodplots too. All that work and $ for nothing.


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 1, 2014)

280bst said:


> Looks like they did y'all a Giant favor for free it would cost a fortune to have that done I see a great food plot Good Luck. Oh bet that place is slap covered up with tracks now they love fresh turned up dirt again Good Luck



Oh, fer shure!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> They did 180 acres of our during last season. Clearcut.
> We plowed up the loading areas last summer and planted really nice food plots. Then in september they sprayed the clearcut to kill weeds and gums. They killed the foodplots too. All that work and $ for nothing.



Yeah, not sure if they will be spraying or not, since the selectively cut ... our first step will be to subsoil and get lime down.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 1, 2014)

You need to go hunt those new 5th rows right now!!

Those cutters just made some fine hunting out there for you guys!

You'll be amazed how many deer will be using that area now.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 1, 2014)

Bad for now but extremely good in the years ahead!  Our best producing plot is an old logging deck.  We burned all the slash, incorporated the debris into the soil, sub-soiled, limed and booyah!!!  Most beautiful stand of Buck Forage Oats you have ever seen.  That logging deck looks to be a good sized area to expand your plots.

Look forward to your progress next Spring!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 1, 2014)

Happens all the time, its the timber busness. We hunters are a small part of it.


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 1, 2014)

I think it is all a good thing for us ..... The property needed some opening and places for more food plots, so, I think it is a game changer for us!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 1, 2014)

Need to be up a tree every chance you get.  The deer will be using these new areas hard.


----------



## Chesapeake Troller (Dec 1, 2014)

You might want to check in with the timber company, if they plan to replant those cut areas then your food plot work will be for nothing. Usually they are willing to work with a club who is willing to pay a small fee towards not replanting an area. I think the two big companies down my way are like $65 and $75 an acre.

CT


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Dec 1, 2014)

Canuck:  Looks like they did a thinning cut.  If so, they may not spray or replant that part.  Good luck on the new plots.  I know you look at food plotting as fun and not work.  I enjoy planting the food plots as much as I do the hunting.  Guess that comes with age.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 1, 2014)

You need to start disking or aerating the loading decks as soon as possible (if you plan on using them for food plots) on about a once a month basis if possible to loosen the soil.  Add lime and keep turning the soil.  If you don't, by fall planting time the compacted soil will be very difficult to work with.


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 1, 2014)

Bushhog Bob said:


> Canuck:  Looks like they did a thinning cut.  If so, they may not spray or replant that part.  Good luck on the new plots.  I know you look at food plotting as fun and not work.  I enjoy planting the food plots as much as I do the hunting.  Guess that comes with age.



Yes it does!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 1, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> You need to start disking or aerating the loading decks as soon as possible (if you plan on using them for food plots) on about a once a month basis if possible to loosen the soil.  Add lime and keep turning the soil.  If you don't, by fall planting time the compacted soil will be very difficult to work with.



Our first plan of attack will be to sub-soil the areas, likely in January!  But, yes, we will get to work on breaking up that soil and getting some lime down!!


----------



## fellybbob (Dec 1, 2014)

looks like they did a nice job I don't see any debris piles anywhere. let the fun start. good luck whit it Canuck


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 2, 2014)

They are doing a lot of thinning and some clear cutting on our property.  They have been there since 9/8.  They should be done by February and this is on a 600 acre tract of land and they didn't even touch half of it.  Talk about slow.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 2, 2014)

We have gone through 4 cuttings on one tract and in reading the contract-the loggers in each of these "events" are given a year to complete the project.  What they do is start several tracts and depending on weather, the mill accepting timber, etc...they have worked at it pretty piece meal.  On the last one they were doing great until a tornado hit then they pulled off and cut down timber-returning to ours about two month's later.  There is a reason guy's are in the tree business !  But...to their defense...they have to make money to survive...they have a lot of money invested in expensive equipment that is getting more expensive by the day ! So it is what it is ! One of the things that works well if you can get there when they are closing up is to get with the guy operating the dozer, privately,  and slip him some serious cash to do a really good job on the roads and drainage !  If you put $200 in his pocket in $20 bills it gets a lot of interest !


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Dec 6, 2014)

It amazes me how the timber companies will lease their property to deer hunters for DEER HUNTING and then go in and cut during deer season!!! This seems to be very common. I've seen quite a few posts over the years like this. It leaves me scratching my head. It's tantamount to leasing you my pond to fish in and then draining the pond. I understand they are in the timber business. But why lease the land and then cut it during the hunting season? That seems almost deliberate. And I'm betting the lease amount is top dollar to boot! Now ... if it was leased on the cheap I could understand. But I bet there are a ton of rules, can't do this. Don't dare do that. Etc ....  Then they come in a clear cut during the season. SMH


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 9, 2014)

After they poison a new clear cut, how long before food plots will grow in the immediate area.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Dec 10, 2014)

We lease a little over 13,000 acres and at this moment, probably 4,000 of that is completely useless for hunting.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Dec 21, 2014)

Southernhoundhunter said:


> We lease a little over 13,000 acres and at this moment, probably 4,000 of that is completely useless for hunting.



That's 30% of your lease. I bet they didn't reduce your lease payment by 30%. Depending on how much per acre you are paying that's a HUGE chunk of change!!!


----------



## Forest Grump (Dec 22, 2014)

Kawaliga said:


> After they poison a new clear cut, how long before food plots will grow in the immediate area.



It depends on what chemicals are used (& @ what rate), and on what you plant as well (for ex: many of the common herbicides have a soil residual that will kill oats for a long time, but wheat only a short time; or affect broadleaf plants > grasses).



CraKaLaCKiN said:


> That's 30% of your lease. I bet they didn't reduce your lease payment by 30%. Depending on how much per acre you are paying that's a HUGE chunk of change!!!



Leasing merely allows you to access the land for purposes of hunting; it does not grant you exclusive use of the property during the period of the lease. Furthermore, every lease I have ever seen specifically states that the landowner reserves the right to conduct activities related to timber production at any time of year. When you sign it, you agree to those terms.

If you leased a farm, do you think the farmer will let you just pay for the edges of his fields, since that's the part the deer mostly use? Or that you could expect him not to pick his corn or beans because that's where you're hunting?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 22, 2014)

Hunt the edge close to the open areas...Deer
will use them as travel corridors....


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thought I would add this article, since I might be doing a little of this ..... http://deerbuilder.com/DB/features/foodplots/DeepWoodsFoodPlots/


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> They are doing a lot of thinning and some clear cutting on our property.  They have been there since 9/8.  They should be done by February and this is on a 600 acre tract of land and they didn't even touch half of it.  Talk about slow.



They came in on ours and did about the same amount and was in and out in maybe a month and a half. And before they left they even fixed three miles of previously beat-you-to-deaf roads into Cadillac streets complete with gravel and grassed all the sides.

They were super fast.


----------



## buckmanmike (Dec 31, 2014)

Be careful when you subsoil the staging areas. Stumps will tear up some equipment in a bad way. Depends on how old the trees were.
Also in some of our staging areas they replanted the next year.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 11, 2015)

If anyone thinks hunting on leased land is a priority over the timber business  you are very special and may not need to be hunting or owning a firearm . The land is for growing timber or farming , hunting is a past time now and big money. If you new the circle of life with wildlife and trees you could use the harvest to your benefit. If you don't want the timber harvesting done on the land you hunt, buy you some land and let the trees and dollars die . The world does not stop for hunting season.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2015)

skiff23 said:


> If anyone thinks hunting on leased land is a priority over the timber business  you are very special and may not need to be hunting or owning a firearm . The land is for growing timber or farming , hunting is a past time now and big money. If you new the circle of life with wildlife and trees you could use the harvest to your benefit. If you don't want the timber harvesting done on the land you hunt, buy you some land and let the trees and dollars die . The world does not stop for hunting season.



Tru-dat.


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 8, 2015)

Soooo, we had a work weekend down at our camp and along with cutting up a pretty darned good bunch of firewood, we also built a new box stand, for the soon to be new food plots.  It is set so that we can keep an eye on the area around the food plot, as well as being able to look down a ravine from a hardwood bottom.

It's also set up so that 2 people (father & son) and hunt out of it, on nastier days.  Paint, some screening and a few other things need to be done, but this was the hard part!

We can't believe how much that property has now opened up.  I had planned to sub-soil this weekend, but we had gotten 2.5" of rain, last weekend and the ground was just too wet.  Maybe in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 8, 2015)

That joker looks nice ! I roll over plowed 2 acres and all purpose plowed another acre. Bush hogged about 3/4 acre field that we burnt the left over that didn't burn. Man that was ruff all that ash flying around. !  Tractor wore me out this weekend


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 8, 2015)

LOL ... Tractor work can get you!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 8, 2015)

Woo ! It sure can ! Look forward to seeing your pics !


----------



## curtisj (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice looking stand.  Hopefully many memories will be made there between father & son.  Your current food plots should be fine for several years until the the timber company decides to do a second thin & then they will use previous logging ramps again.  I bought timber for 5 years & the big timber companies whose land I cut normally never bothered with a logging ramp after a thinning but of course we used those pre-existing logging ramps when we did a second thinning.  Also, in regards to a few earlier replys, timber companies do not purposely cut timber during hunting season, but they are in the timber business & that is there main concern.  In addition to that, the fall is normally dry which allows for cutting in areas that could be wet other times of the year & also they typically have a 1 year contract(with 6 month wet weather clause) so sometimes it may be the loggers/timber buyers choice when to cut on a particular piece of property & not the timber company.  Good luck & hopefully your hard work will pay off come hunting season.


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks and yes, when we sign the Lease, we know we have to play by their rules.  They are in it to make money and we're there for some "outdoor time".

I hope they don't come back in 5 years, but if they do, we will just do it all over again.  Them opening the land up and giving us an area to plant a food plot, will really help this specific property!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2015)

Did they spray?


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 9, 2015)

No spraying was done!


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 9, 2015)

There was nothing growing, I mean, nothing growing there at all, (except for the pine trees) because of how dense it was.  "Legacy Wildlife Services" who we lease from said that there is a good chance that they won't ... not wanting to waste the money on spray.  He said that if they do, he (fingers crossed) assured me that they won't waste the money, spraying the loading docks where we will plant.


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 23, 2015)

So, went to subsoil the new plots this weekend ..... it was a bit of a failure.  I knew it was going to be tuff, but it was harder, and more compacted than I gave it credit for.  It won't stop my plan .... liming, discing the soil (many times) and getting something planted this spring and let Mother Nature help out breaking up the soil.  I will keep after it, till I win!


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh, and there were stumps buried ...... where I assumed they had removed them, but we will get this turned into a food plot!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 1, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> So, went to subsoil the new plots this weekend ..... it was a bit of a failure.  I knew it was going to be tuff, but it was harder, and more compacted than I gave it credit for.  It won't stop my plan .... liming, discing the soil (many times) and getting something planted this spring and let Mother Nature help out breaking up the soil.  I will keep after it, till I win!


Dang ! That sounds like you got your work cut out for you ! If your like me your gonna get it one way or the other 


Canuck5 said:


> Oh, and there were stumps buried ...... where I assumed they had removed them, but we will get this turned into a food plot!


Sounds like some larger equipment may be in order


----------



## GTHunter007 (Mar 2, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> So, went to subsoil the new plots this weekend ..... it was a bit of a failure.  I knew it was going to be tuff, but it was harder, and more compacted than I gave it credit for.  It won't stop my plan .... liming, discing the soil (many times) and getting something planted this spring and let Mother Nature help out breaking up the soil.  I will keep after it, till I win!



What do you use to subsoil?  We are about to open up 3 loading docks from the logging operation that completed last fall.  I am sure these areas are quite compacted.  We have 2 bobcats we will use to push open pile up debris, how would you suggest we prepare the dirt?  

A special device?  The Bobcats?  Discs?  Something else?


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 2, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Dang ! That sounds like you got your work cut out for you ! If your like me your gonna get it one way or the other
> 
> Sounds like some larger equipment may be in order



I promise you, we will get it!  One way or the other!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 2, 2015)

GTHunter007 said:


> What do you use to subsoil?  We are about to open up 3 loading docks from the logging operation that completed last fall.  I am sure these areas are quite compacted.  We have 2 bobcats we will use to push open pile up debris, how would you suggest we prepare the dirt?
> 
> A special device?  The Bobcats?  Discs?  Something else?



I have a sub-soiler that attaches to the 3 point hitch of the tractor and for the most part, it works well, if I can get it started.

Short term, my next plan of attack is to take the set of discs over there and spend whatever time it takes to break up the top 3" or so and get something planted.  Mother Nature will help out with "root systems", but it will take a while.  Maybe by fall, things will have changed enough, with something growing there, that I will be able to run the sub-soiler thru it.  Time will tell.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 2, 2015)

GTHunter007 said:


> What do you use to subsoil?  We are about to open up 3 loading docks from the logging operation that completed last fall.  I am sure these areas are quite compacted.  We have 2 bobcats we will use to push open pile up debris, how would you suggest we prepare the dirt?
> 
> A special device?  The Bobcats?  Discs?  Something else?



I think clear the area as best as possible and push all the debris away will be your first thing.  If you can get a sub-soiler, that would certainly be worth a try, otherwise, you'll have to start like I will, by working up the soil, as best you can and get something growing in there!

Get a soil test first and if you need to put lime down, now is the time to do it!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Mar 2, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> I think clear the area as best as possible and push all the debris away will be your first thing.  If you can get a sub-soiler, that would certainly be worth a try, otherwise, you'll have to start like I will, by working up the soil, as best you can and get something growing in there!
> 
> Get a soil test first and if you need to put lime down, now is the time to do it!



All soil tests are done and back.  We have a 5.2-5.5 pH in the loading decks.  I don't want to spread lime right now because we haven't cleaned yet so the areas are not open and dirt exactly where we want to plant.  They sprayed in October so everything is dead...and I was told not to waste my money planting until fall.  The property was burned in January and they got some of the piles, but it isn't clean by any means.  So from now to September is prep time.  

I gather from what you are saying that if I can get 3" broken I should be able to plant something to help the soil this fall without HAVING to really break deep dirt.  

My course of action then will be to work the loaders until the plots are dirt and cleared.  Then lime it, then come in and start discing???  This was the plan already...just wasn't sure how to deal with the compression in any decks where we encounter it badly.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ideally, what "I" should do, is have a bulldozer come in with a sub-soiler and they would be able to break up my ground, just fine, but since I am only dealing with less than a 1/2 acre, my plan is to break up the ground, as best I can and get something, ...... anything to grow there.  The root system, will work on breaking up the ground ...... slowly.  If I did nothing else and planted spring and fall crops, it might take 3 years, before I would be just "ok" with the dirt, but hey, you've got to start somewhere!

On top of that, I will try sub-soiling myself, again, maybe in the fall.

Your plan is a good one.  Get your ground cleaned off and since lime will take 6 months to start to take affect in the dirt, get that down and start working your ground up.  If you choose not to plant anything, just keep working the soil, thru the summer.  We will both get there!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Mar 2, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> Ideally, what "I" should do, is have a bulldozer come in with a sub-soiler and they would be able to break up my ground, just fine, but since I am only dealing with less than a 1/2 acre, my plan is to break up the ground, as best I can and get something, ...... anything to grow there.  The root system, will work on breaking up the ground ...... slowly.  If I did nothing else and planted spring and fall crops, it might take 3 years, before I would be just "ok" with the dirt, but hey, you've got to start somewhere!
> 
> On top of that, I will try sub-soiling myself, again, maybe in the fall.
> 
> Your plan is a good one.  Get your ground cleaned off and since lime will take 6 months to start to take affect in the dirt, get that down and start working your ground up.  If you choose not to plant anything, just keep working the soil, thru the summer.  We will both get there!



All total the 4 starting point loading decks total just shy of 5 acres.    I am sure some parts won't be as compacted as others but it is going to be an issue.  

We are also tossing the idea of working the roads and turning them beneficial as well.  Roads total just over 5 acres.  Soil compaction would vary considerably as the areas change.  

The worst soils on the property are 5.0 pH with the best being the 5.5.  If we target pH levels for clovers and fall grains our lime requirements will be quite expensive with recommendations of 2.5-3.5 tons/acre.  If we want to try to work up the soil and gradually get where we need to be for those types of crops, what would be a good recommendation type of seed or mixture to roll with this fall to get us started?  One that might properly be prepared for using a lower amount of lime.  Perhaps something we can be ready with in the 1.5-2 tons/acre.  As of right now the plan is going to be to try to get 2 ton/acre of lime down(don't think this will be sufficient to establish clover)...either the roads or the loading decks will get first service.  One or the other...but not both this year.  

Is there a good cheap seed crop we could get into the ground next spring that would substantially add to the soil?  I have been reading about Sunn Hemp for this use but have no idea if it is a viable solution for what we are looking for.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 2, 2015)

Funny you should ask ...... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=808598   With what you have and what "your" plan is, a mix of wheat/oats and crimson clover is hard to beat, for soils that are slightly more acidic.  Simple to grow and will germinate almost anywhere.

I have not grown sunn hemp, but I know others on here have and have been pleased with the result.  I think letting it grow too tall and having to deal with the dense stalks in the fall, was the only issue I heard with that, but clipping it down mid summer helped control it.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 2, 2015)

This was a new plot for us this year, planted only in oats and was definitely on the acidic side.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 2, 2015)

This is our standby of wheat/oats/crimson and arrowleaf clover.  The deer are keeping it worked down.  This picture was taken a couple of weeks ago ... full of deer tracks and doo-doo


----------



## GTHunter007 (Mar 2, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> Funny you should ask ...... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=808598   With what you have and what "your" plan is, a mix of wheat/oats and crimson clover is hard to beat, for soils that are slightly more acidic.  Simple to grow and will germinate almost anywhere.
> 
> I have not grown sunn hemp, but I know others on here have and have been pleased with the result.  I think letting it grow too tall and having to deal with the dense stalks in the fall, was the only issue I heard with that, but clipping it down mid summer helped control it.



I have been reading that thread...already been post by post 2 times.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Mar 2, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> This is our standby of wheat/oats/crimson and arrowleaf clover.  The deer are keeping it worked down.  This picture was taken a couple of weeks ago ... full of deer tracks and doo-doo



Can/would brassicas be utilized to help the soil?   In addition to your wheat/oats and clover pairing?  Seems like they could help manipulate the top 3"+ if they will take.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd include daikon radishes in the wheat/oats clover mix.  Can't hurt and would help the soil.  It took my deer about 3 years to learn to eat them.


----------



## Crakajak (Mar 2, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> I'd include daikon radishes in the wheat/oats clover mix.  Can't hurt and would help the soil.  It took my deer about 3 years to learn to eat them.


I planted them on a 1/4 acre to help loosen the soil so I didn't have to run a subsoiler. If the deer eat them it is a bonus.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 3, 2015)

Crakajak said:


> I planted them on a 1/4 acre to help loosen the soil so I didn't have to run a subsoiler. If the deer eat them it is a bonus.



Good for the soil and good to eat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Mar 24, 2015)

I with Triple C on it will be good in couple years but Atlanta Dawg, There ain't no discing and liming unless you can do it with a trachow. Man we have got 20 inches of rain in 4 months!! I would love to see a tractor like my Massey 231 with the 1000lb disc go through a wet field right now!!! I hope you know a good wrecker service!! no pun tended.


----------



## Canuck5 (May 23, 2015)

*Planted on May 9th ....*

But I think this past week, was the only time we got rain, but the Alyce Clover is starting to come up.  Need more rain badly, but it's a start!

We limed and fertilizer with 0-20-20 and inoculated the Clover.  Now to get something to grow in in here to start breaking up some soil and feed the deer!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 23, 2015)

Whoa man you sure do need some rain yikes !


----------



## Canuck5 (May 24, 2015)

I know!!!!!!!!!!  Maybe tomorrow ....


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 21, 2015)

We limed 3 tons/acre, fertilized with 0-20-20 and I planted Alyce Clover in here, just to try ... to get something, anything to grow.  We still need lots more rain, but the Alyce is perking up and so are lots of weeds, which is fine, for now.  At least I have something growing here, pulling nutrients up out of the soil and helping to break the compaction up, at least a little.

I have not seen any browsing of the alyce clover yet, but the deer are in the plot.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 21, 2015)

Show looks rocky there ! Glad you got something sprouting up


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Show looks rocky there ! Glad you got something sprouting up



I'm blessed with some nasty soil ... LOL, but I am working with what I got!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 21, 2015)

Man that stinks ! I have had that same kinda luck. Have you used any buckwheat to help with soil building ?


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope, not yet, but it is a very good suggestion!


----------



## cjones (Jun 22, 2015)

If you can get a subsoiler into it as deep as you can before this winter, the winter rains and freeze/thaw cycles will get down a little deeper help bust up some of the hardpan as well.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 22, 2015)

Tried the subsoiler earlier this year ... just too darned hard.  I'm hoping a crop or 2 will help break things up a little, and then try the suboiler again .... a good suggestion!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 22, 2015)

Man that's some hard dirt !


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah, it was last Thanksgiving the Timber company came in .... when it was wet and packed it good


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 3, 2015)

The deer have found the alyce clover and are keeping it nipped down to an inch or 2".  The weeds have taken over.  It's truly amazing, once you improve the soil a little, life starts over.  The good part about the weeds, is they are helping to break up this tuff soil.  I'm just going to let them go and work them into the ground, when I plant my fall plots.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 3, 2015)

Looking good !


----------



## Buck Nasty (Aug 3, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> I'm blessed with some nasty soil ... LOL, but I am working with what I got!



Try hunting in an area called Rockville, and you will learn what rocks in the plot are, and the meaning behind the town name.  Those jokers are like Gremlins..Put a little water on them and the multiply buy the hundreds...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 3, 2015)

Buck Nasty said:


> Try hunting in an area called Rockville, and you will learn what rocks in the plot are, and the meaning behind the town name.  Those jokers are like Gremlins..Put a little water on them and the multiply buy the hundreds...


Lol... Ole granteville huh


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 3, 2015)

Buck Nasty said:


> Try hunting in an area called Rockville, and you will learn what rocks in the plot are, and the meaning behind the town name.  Those jokers are like Gremlins..Put a little water on them and the multiply buy the hundreds...



LOL, that does not sound like a fun place for food plots!!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Aug 4, 2015)

Canuck5 said:


> LOL, that does not sound like a fun place for food plots!!



Sometimes it feels like I need Tommy John Surgery or Rotator Cuff Surgery after throwing them out of my plot. It's like turning up taters.


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 4, 2015)

LOL!!!  I bet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2015)

Buck Nasty said:


> Sometimes it feels like I need Tommy John Surgery or Rotator Cuff Surgery after throwing them out of my plot. It's like turning up taters.



I got a plot just like that. Everything from pebbles up to boulders and bushel baskets full of softball sized rocks in between. I spend more time getting off the tractor and moving rocks than I do working the soil. Here's a few of this year's crop.


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh, those don't look none too light, either!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2015)

The two big ones were two man rocks.


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 6, 2015)

They sure look like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I got a plot just like that. Everything from pebbles up to boulders and bushel baskets full of softball sized rocks in between. I spend more time getting off the tractor and moving rocks than I do working the soil. Here's a few of this year's crop.


We call them rabbit rocks .


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, after "improving" what we had here, in particular with lime, the food plot is doing reasonably good for being over run with rocks.  I think this is the "worst" land we have.

The plot isn't what I'd like it to be yet, but probably in another couple years of cover crops, I will get there.  The "big" thing, though, is since there was just a little food on this piece of land before, the deer are all over it.  A nice 8 point was shot in this plot, this past week.

The remarks from one of our members who has hunted this property regularly, basically said that it has changed the "pattern" of the deer on this land.  Not a bad thing.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Just an update, after the lime has been in the ground a year now.  I didn't have much clover last fall, some, but not a lot.  When I was there last weekend, I was tickled to see more germinated (maybe?) and coming on strong.  Although with it being as hard as a rock, the deer are definitely nibbling on that 3 clover mix.  Oats and radishes are long gone.


----------



## Huntin 4 More (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks better than my plots from last year LOL.  They are overrun with weeds right now.  Too busy at work to do anything about it at the moment.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 3, 2016)

That's why the good Lord gave deer long snouts ..... to get in there among the weeds!!!


----------



## Triple C (Jun 5, 2016)

You da man Canuck!  Wouldn't expect nothing less from you.  Great looking plot in the making.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 5, 2016)

Triple C said:


> You da man Canuck!  Wouldn't expect nothing less from you.  Great looking plot in the making.



LOL, Thanks Triple C!  Learning as I go!


----------



## riskyb (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks better than what they left us debris everywhere Need a Dozier to cleanup


----------

